
Bedrock Linux 1.0beta2 Nyla Released - swsieber
http://bedrocklinux.org/index.html
======
swsieber
I'm pretty excited for this project. Other things that have made this pleased
/ excited in the past:

* Rust

* Consistent key-bindings in a unix like environment (Mac OSX coming from linux)

* Arch Linux (it was fun to tinker with)

* And many other things I'm sure... they just don't come to mind at the moment.

Does anyone else know of any similar projects? I think between this and GUIX
I'd be happy in linux land no matter what breaking changes come along...

